# elle ne savait pas si c’était du lard ou du cochon!



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*Quand je lui ai dit que j’avais gagné à la loterie et que j’avais réservé deux billets d'avion, aller et retour, à la dernière minute pour partir aux Canaries, elle ne savait pas si c’était du lard ou du cochon !*

*elle ne savait pas si c’était du lard ou du cochon!* = elle ne savait pas si ce que je lui disais etait vrai ou faux.

Posso dire "non so se è o pancetta o di maiale" ??

Non in grado di distinguere realtà dalla finzione, cosa ironica parole sincere. Forse in italiano sarebbe non essere in grado di dire una cosa da un altro.

Il mio tentativo: 
Quando le ho detto che avevo guadagnato alla lotteria e che avevo prenotato due biglietti aereo per le isole Canarie, andata e ritorno, all'ultimo minuto, lei _______________ ???


----------



## Necsus

No, Ben, lascerei il maiale nel porcile... 
Normalmente credo che si traduca con "non capire di cosa si tratti", ma nella tua frase direi forse "non sapeva se credermi/ci o no".

Attention, en ce cas: gagner = vincere (avevo vinto la lotteria).


----------



## itka

Necsus, quando scrivi  _"non capire di cosa si tratti"_, _"si tratti"_ deve essere il congiuntivo, ma perché si usa qui' ? Dopo "non capire" ?

Avrei detto : _"non capire di cosa si tratta"_ e non riesco a capire qui' perché ci vuole il congiuntivo... Me lo vorresti spiegare ?


----------



## Necsus

itka said:


> Necsus, quando scrivi _"non capire di cosa si tratti"_, _"si tratti"_ deve essere il congiuntivo, ma perché si usa qui' ? Dopo "non capire" ?
> 
> Avrei detto : _"non capire di cosa si tratta"_ e non riesco a capire qui' perché ci vuole il congiuntivo... Me lo vorresti spiegare ?


No, in realtà puoi mettere benissimo anche l'indicativo, ma nella costruzione negativa è preferibile il congiuntivo, quando _capire_ ha il significato di _comprendere, avere comprensione_.


----------



## Corsicum

J’ai vu , peut être pas dans ce contexte?:
_Non è né carne né pesce ?_


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... ce n'est pas exactement la même chose, 'non è né carne né pesce' veut dire qu'il n'est ni une chose ni l'autre. Garzanti:
_non essere né carne né pesce_, (_fig_.) si dice di persona o di cosa che non ha personalità o caratteristiche ben definite.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Mille grazie Necsus per il tuo aiuto!

Come si direbbe in francese 'non è né carne né pesce' ?


----------



## itka

Grazie Necsus. Una volta ancora mi hai dato la spiegazione che volevo !


> Come si direbbe in francese 'non è né carne né pesce' ?


Penso che sarà la stessa cosa : n'être ni chair ni poisson. Più particolari qui'.


----------

